# long hair x rex



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So... one of the two males that had escaped a while back is still on the loose >.> He's my only long haired male and one of two long hairs that I have. Well, I heard a bunch of noise coming from my female rex and standard coat brindle drawer and found him in there breeding the two, he managed to get away before I could grab him again. (Will never get mice from the breeder that I got him from again.) I'm worried about what I could get from the pairing of my rex and him since I have been trying to get more rex's. The parents of the rex were rex x standard coat. out of the litter she came from they were all rex's. Her first litter out of 9 were 3 rex. I'm just trying to see how much it would lower the chances of getting more rex out of her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's not much to say but oopsie, sometimes meeces just happen. You may be surprised by outcome, which can be fun or you could just cull the litter. Unplanned litters often reveal recessives you didn't know were there.

You might want to get a good live trap for little old 'Slick Willie'. At least it wasn't a wild mouse who busted in and got the party going, and as far as it goes, you may not end up with an oopsie litter at all as bucks usually mount many, many times before they produce semen with enough sperm to start a pregnancy.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not to sure how long he was in there, or how many times he's gone in and out like that. I gotta fix my drawers, only those two males were the ones that wanted to get out, rest will stay in theirs. I really wouldn't want to cull an entire litter, would love to see what may come out of the 2 girls if they do end up pregnant.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You keep your meeces in drawers? Like in a chest of drawers or something?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

XD no I bought the breeder drawers from someone down here, but they seemed to need some repairs that I didn't see.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Longhair to rex will produce rexes that carry longhair and standard-coated mice that carry longhair. If the rex came from angora or texel stock, you might get some texels or angoras.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

luckily she didn't get pregnant from it... or it just seems like she's not taking to any breedings lately... I'm getting concerned that seeing her bubs getting eaten by the cat had ended up putting psychological stress on her (If that's possible to keep her from staying pregnant.) I'm really hoping not since she is my only rex left, and I can't find anymore around me...


----------

